# Sunshine Kids Radian 65 vs 85?



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

Other than weight limits, what is the difference between the Radian 65 and 85? Are they very different in size?

We are expecting #3 and everyone keeps telling us to get Radians to fit 3 across in my Mazda 6 but not sure if they mean the 65 or 85?

Thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Radian80, not 85.

The shells have the same dimensions and strap heights. The 80's shell is reinforced.

Very VERY few children will make it to 80 pounds in a Radian. Unless your child is exceptionally short-torsoed or disproportionately heavy, s/he will outgrow the seat by height at or below 65 pounds.

The Radian80 does have a nice infant insert. If I was shopping for a seat for a young baby, I'd buy the Radian80 (or purchase the inserts separately and use them in the 65 -- if you do that, they won't match, and that matters to some folks and not at all to others).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:

Only advantage of the 80 over the 65 is the infant insert and color choices







And you can buy the infant insert separately to use in the 65.

-Angela


----------

